# My Lemartes Conversion!



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm planning to do a converted Lemartes because I'm re-doing my death company in dynamic poses so thought it fit to make my own one  (but I still think the old was is cool just a bit 2D.) This is a ruff sketch of what I want him to look like and the first of my new deathcomp. Any thoughts and oppinions are welcome?


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe you could unbase the regular Lemartes and saw his left leg to put it more dynamically.
Now if you feel like starting a complete model, why not ?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input Lax, yeah I could do but I'm looking to do a completly different looking one with new helm and jump pack. Cheers again :good:

-Callum


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd say converting the current chaplain with jump pack would be a good place to start, it already has a pose and appearance very close to the sketch you did .


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to use the current chaplain I just wanted to see what people thought of the project overall and the sketch is just a ruff idea of what I want to achieve.  lol anyways heres the first pics of him held with bluetak, sadly I have no paper clips so can't pin him yet


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good there Callum, I would have not problems playing him. Looking forward to seeing him painted.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the support Jac, I'm hoping to have him built by the weekend...hopefully


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have no problems with that either and it is looking good so far.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Wraith :good: I was wondering does anyone have any tips on how to green stuff detailed wings so I can put BA insigna to make him less vanilla? Thanks for the interest guys 
-Callum


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking great. Can't wait to see the painted product.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the positive comments :biggrin: heres lemartes with abit more uniqueness done to him and I will be adding another chapter badge to his shoulder.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

thats great, ive never liked the lemartes mini.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well it sort of why I was compeled to do this, cheers for your comment DoA :good:


----------

